
Twitter Easter Egg : LOLCATZ - tarikozket
https://twitter.com/wegwehwehweh
======
sp332
That link doesn't work. You still have to click the "LOLCATZ" button at the
bottom of the page.

~~~
tarikozket
Yes I know but it's javascript, I can't do anything about it :(

Click to "LOLCATZ" after page loads people!

------
tarikozket
this can work too : <http://i.imgur.com/6cS7nsC.png>

